# Sunday School



## B.J. (Aug 26, 2006)

I have been asked to help teach a Sunday School class on the Christian worldview to college students. A couple of books I have considered are Total Truth (Pearcy), Thinking striaght in a crooked world (DeMar), and I was considering a book by David Noebel called Understanding the Times. It also has a video series that includes J.P.Moreland as a source. Does anyone know if Moreland, or Noebel are Reformed?


----------



## B.J. (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks Paul.


----------

